# Vet visit



## Kodysmom (Feb 11, 2012)

Kody was not too happy with his vet visit today. He had to get 1 of 2 lepto shots and was not excited at all. In addition to that, he had to get blood work done which the vet tried to take blood from his jugular vein ....finally the got blood from his leg instead. 

Kody limped around this evening and was not his normal playful sellf. Hopefull he's feeling better tomorrow.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh that doesn't sound pleasant. Hope all is well tomorrow


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Poor puppy, I hope he is back to hmself today!


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Wee soul! Hope he soon forgets his ordeal and is back to his usual x


----------



## Kodysmom (Feb 11, 2012)

Kody was still not himself when we woke up this morning. He appeared to still be sore when I tried to pick him up. 

The dog walker reported that he was back to his lovable self giving her puppy kisses and rolling over for belly rubs. 

When I got home he was so excited to see me. We went in the back yard and played a game of fetch and then went for a nice walk. My little buddy is back to normal!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh Good!! glad to hear!


----------

